# Ah have a po'm fer y'all



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

_There is unrest in the forest
There is trouble with the trees
For the maples want more sunlight
And the oaks ignore their pleas

The trouble with the maples
(And they're quite convinced they're right)
They say the oaks are just to lofty,
And they grab up all the light

But the oaks can't help their feelings
If they like the way they're made
And they wonder why the maples
Can't be happy in their shade

There is trouble in the forest
And the creatures all have fled
As the maples scream "oppression!"
And the oaks just shake their heads

So the maples formed a union
And demanded equal rights
"The oaks are just too greedy--
We will make them give us light!"

Now there's no more oak oppression
For they passed a noble law:
And the trees are all kept equal
By hatchet, ax, and saw_

Discuss. (No, this isn't related to any recent happenings. At least, not consciously.)


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

I like the part where I read this poem.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Interesting! Of course, I was rooting for the maples until the solution was to level the oaks with axes...


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

It's a racist poem!

(Actually it's a great song.)


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Kopachris said:


> (No, this isn't related to any recent happenings. At least, not consciously.)


Let's hope not, because it would be pretty outrageous misrepresentation of reality if that were the case.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Note that the 'union' formed is not a labor union.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

When I was a mad-keen Rush fan I immediately thought that maple and oak were supposed to represent Canada and England respectively, but I just couldn't see what the point was (unless the maple was supposed to represent French Canadians which I thought unlikely) - hasn't Peart ever clarified the question himself?


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

What about the Spruces?


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

TrazomGangflow said:


> What about the Spruces?


What *about* the Spruces?


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

TrazomGangflow said:


> What about the Spruces?


And the Alders?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Spruces and alders are lesser species. I do wonder what the beeches had to say though.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

All trees are equal, but some are more equal than others.

:tiphat:


----------

